# which is a better hunt?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I little help would be nice. OK here goes, On saturday I am going to try and get a dunk blind in the state lottery. But which lake should I go to. Alum creek, or buckeye Lake ? I have never hunted either of them. I want the lake that gets a lot of geese and mallards on it. Oh if you help me out I will be sure to email you back if I win so you can come hunt with me.
Good shootin to ya
Brad


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a friend that used to waterfowl hunt a lot before his wife threatened to divorce him.
He alway drew a blind on Buckeye lake every year.
he says it was the better lake in the area.
Good Luck at the draw Brad.
Hope you get picked. Send me an invite to bang away at them with you.
I be at the Portage draw Saturday Morning with a few of the guys from OGF.
We have formed an allience, just like the OPEC Rip-off artists have.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

which would be better since i have not hunted on either lake actually but I can see that Buckeye would have been one to get a few years ago before they changed the lines for the North/South zones because it was sort of split by the zones. Now it is all in South. I don't know if it made any difference on how much pressure it gets. Alum gets tons of ducks and seems like as many hunters from what I hear. Without having a boat or rather the ability to pull the boat for some time I have never hunted on the lake.
I guess this isnt really much help but more just my 2cents worth on what I have heard. 
Good luck in the drawing for which ever lake you decide for.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Parret Buckeye is awesome but you don't really need a blind to do well. We limit out every year without a blind. I have a couple spots you can do really well at without a boat. Just wondering how you gonna blind hunt without a boat? Do you have a boat and can't pull it? How far are you from Coumbus? I gotta boat but need another motor, might be able to help ya out whenever you wanna hunt if it is not to far of a drive.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Buckeye can be great, it freezes earlier than Alum. Chessie, what size motor do you need? I have an older 9.5 outboard, not sure how it runs but we can try it out. 

I think I am gong to be at Buckeye in the morning. Anyone else?

My buddy has a 17' express w/blind and 65 jet merc on it. I plan on hunting out of boats and not building a blind.


----------

